# Orthotics and Prosthetics



## MHH888 (Oct 23, 2011)

I am looking for a position with a orthotics and prosthetics business. I would like to keep the location within 30 miles of 06071 zip code. I currently work for a  small 5 million dollar operation, I run the office myself, coding,billing.front office...everything. I am completely comfortable with the component and assembly process for limbs and braces. I work directly with the VA prostetics for RFQ and PO, medicare , medicaid, tristar and commercial insurance for three states. We have 4 satellite locations in multi states. Please leave a message if there is an opening. I am returning to the 06071 area shortly but will be maintaining remote work with my current job to assist a replacement. Please contact me . This is a very ninche job market.


----------



## kljr1983 (Oct 23, 2011)

You should check out Hanger Prosthetics & Orthotics...the largest O&P company in the US with over 670 offices. The website is www.hanger.com. Good Luck!


----------



## alexandasia (Oct 26, 2011)

I worked for Hanger... They are a good company. The pay seems a little low, but they are family oriented (at least in AZ). They have a lot of family through out the offices, and keep friendly with the staff and patients.


----------

